# what is in your CERT bag/backpack?



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

To me that bag is completely different than GHB, INCH, BOB, and way different than what I have as a patrol bag.

CERT bags to me mean something different... they have similar "oh boy, SHTF" problems, but the assumption here is that it's your run of the mill garden variety SHTF scenario. 

Earthquakes are bad, but they are not zombies, space aliens or mega volcanos the size of South Dakota.

So with that in mind, what do you have IN your CERT bag that you would expect to need in a basically non hostile environment in what should be a disaster scenario where resources really are on the way, and you're buying time right now as they arrive?


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

For that manner, are there members here who participate in CERT?


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

I taught CERT, I love the set up and I'm glad there are communities that use them.

I have the contents of what comes in the bad when you take the class. Don't use/look at it much anymore. But I still got it!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I am CERT certified, though I have never been called up. A good friend of mine is a police sergeant and runs a local tri-state search and rescue program in his off time; he teaches CERT classes in the area. 

My pack contains the hydrant/gas cut-off tool, a more trauma-oriented first aid kit, flashlights, chem lights, trash bags, knife/multi-tool, hatchet, work gloves, knee pads, hard hat. I feel like there is more in there, but I can't think of it at the moment. Which probably means that the time is past-due to reacquaint myself with my gear!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My parents are both CERT volunteers. They each have a 5.11 backpack full of gear very similar to Turtle's list. I don't think they have hard hats, but they also have reflective vest, eye protection, M95 masks, a small pry bar, battery operated weather radio, battery fueled cell phone charger/booster, waterproof notebook / pen and a flare gun. It's been awhile since I helped them assemble their kits but that is was I remember. Both my parents would be carrying concealed as well (S&W j-frames).


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Saw this photo linked elsewhere and thought it would be applicable to this thread.


----------



## mikeymike (Mar 8, 2012)

I plan to sign up this fall for the kansas CERT. I wanted to last spring but was not able to.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Saw this photo linked elsewhere and thought it would be applicable to this thread.


My CERT bag does not have near this amount of things. When I took my class a year ago, they said that their funds were not what they had been and that people who were in the first CERT classes received more things than we did. In any event, it was a good start and I continue to get my bags organized and filled, whether CERT, first aid, BOB, GHB. I appreciate knowing what I need and I just keep working on my lists. Today, I added P-38 can openers and bandanas. I got a tackle box for first aid and now the holes in that are much more apparent.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> For that manner, are there members here who participate in CERT?


There are quite a few active CERT members as I recall, but some of them havent been posting lately.

My bag is woefully short on CERT supplies because most of my goodies live in the patrol bag or my BoB.

This is the stuff that CERT supplied for my class, got my DSW card this week at our monthly meeting, yay!

CERT backpack (which is actually a pretty nice bag!!)
CERT class training manual
CERT reflective vest
CERT hardhat
knee pads
safety goggles
work gloves

Inside a metal report writing binder type... thing... this one is plastic, mine is aluminum but it's the closest to the model I have. I think they're handy...
http://www.amazon.com/Officemate-Re...8&qid=1379027241&sr=8-4&keywords=metal+binder
In here I've got a Writes in the Rain pen
Writes in the Rain CERT notebook and my EMS/EMT patient notebook
Documentation on lifts and carries, blood borne pathogens, other stuff sent from the CERT honcho to be printed out.

I've also got masking tape, and a deck of cards in there, and I've been mulling over an extensive list of things I'd probably want in the bag for an activation event or a drill.

Most of the stuff I'm going to put in here is going to be basic black or whatever generic color stuff is. I try to keep camo and too much tactical gear out of a bag like this because it either draws unnecessary attention or may have a cheaper better solution for an application like SAR. Also, since I'm on the comm's team, chances are 50/50 I'm going to be sitting at one place playing relay and dispatching SAR teams, or I'm going to be mobile checking on SAR teams.

Oh yeah, and for now at least, I'm keeping my new fire hood in the CERT pack too, it seems much more likely I'm going to want to spend significant time wearing a 30 min hood while on SAR in a house where I think there's a kid or elderly folks that are having trouble getting outside than at my place where it's considerably easier from any room to escape, and if needed I'll grab it so I can buy more time to get stuff out of the burning house, the CERT bag would be easy enough to reach and if I cant get to that spot... I do not need to be spending a lot more time in the house anyway...

Lots and lots and lots I want to add to this pack, I like the pic that Sentry posted, that seems like a pretty good kit for stuff that would tend to happen here.


----------



## DjMclovin (May 7, 2017)

I just joined three weeks ago and in my CERT backpack so far I have... My Helmat, Vest, extraction gloves, N95 masks, Mag-lite, GMRS/FRS/GPS Ring 750, A MyMedic FAK (Highly recommended item! Look them up they rock), Glo-sticks, poncho, field guides, my 4in1 tool for utility shutoffs, a pry bar, a multi tool, duct tape, a police scanner, an AM/FM/NOAA radio, several granola bars, energy shots, sharpies, and a really big smart water! I have a bunch of items ordered like a cool little solar powered battery pack and some other tools to add but its a pretty good start IMHO!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

DjMclovin said:


> I just joined three weeks ago and in my CERT backpack so far I have... My Helmat, Vest, extraction gloves, N95 masks, Mag-lite, GMRS/FRS/GPS Ring 750, A MyMedic FAK (Highly recommended item! Look them up they rock), Glo-sticks, poncho, field guides, my 4in1 tool for utility shutoffs, a pry bar, a multi tool, duct tape, a police scanner, an AM/FM/NOAA radio, several granola bars, energy shots, sharpies, and a really big smart water! I have a bunch of items ordered like a cool little solar powered battery pack and some other tools to add but its a pretty good start IMHO!


That is a pretty good start. I like it. For a cert bag I would also be worried about rescue items and chemical spills. Id probably want some rope, a harness (and Id be wearing a riggers belt), and Id probably also change out the n95 for a proper gas mask and some thick rubber gloves. Looks like you put a lot of good thought into that. Maybe a few emergency blankets as well if they dont come in your FAK? Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

My husband and I are CERT. Our bag came with the very basics...helmet, vest, gloves, triage tags, notebook, pen, turn off gas tool, very basic first aid. If we go out for something I add our handitalkies, water, snacks.
We get emailed to go out all the time, but there's never been an emergency. It gets pretty hot in New Mexico, so last summer we helped man the first aid tent at a local outdoor Pork and Brew Event. People drink too much beer in the heat, and pass out. We had water and cooler fans. We also get called on to help be the victims for the graduation tests for CERT. That's always interesting.


----------

